# How can I find part number for carburetor for Toro PowerMax 724 OE model 37775?



## starflight (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new to they forum and very new to snow blowers and I'm glad I found this place. I tried to go on to Toro's website to find the part number but there is not way I can. I tells me to go to Stratts and Briggs website and it's a pain in the ass to do so. Any easy way I can look up a replacement part for the carburetor? Need to get this thing fixed ASAP!

thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

look on the valve cover for the engine model number


----------



## starflight (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply. Once I get the engine model number I guess it will give me information about the carburetor also?


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

According to Toro the engine is 12D1050172F8. According to repair clinic the Carb is 593357.

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Carburetor/593357/3165974?modelNumber=12D105/0172-F8


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

site


----------



## starflight (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks so much guys! yeah, I found the engine model 12D105-0172-F8

then I went to the site and found it. https://shop.briggsandstratton.com/us/en/repair-parts#/s/BRG/12D105-0172-F8//1/
But there is still nothing about the Carburetor.

thanks for the info above! I'm in Toronto, Canada, so I'd like to pick up locally if possible. We are under some serious cold conditions, I'd wanna get my snow blower back before the next dumping of snow. Do you think that Home Depot (where I bought mine) would stock the right parts? either as full carburetors or rebuild kits? I know for sure I need a new gasket as it's stretch after cleaning it with carb cleaner.


----------



## starflight (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks jhclays! Looks like its the middle one that I have. I took pictures today and its definitely has the RuiXing logo


----------

